# Where can i post?



## fatalcore (Aug 24, 2009)

Good Morning everyone,

Can anyone please tell me where can i post funny tweaks  and tricks for Windows Vista?

I want to share with all the members in the forum.

Thanks,
regards,
fatalcore.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 24, 2009)

I guess posting in Tutorials section would be good.


----------

